# Any **** Hunters On Here ........



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

Thought I'd ask to see if their is any floating around here .


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

yep...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

used to with my Dad for many a years


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm another in the 'used to' column. **** hunted almost every weeknight and helped run a trapline with my Dad on weekends.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

not long after dad had a heart attack I was with him and another fellow that could climb any tree around, they treed one down over a hill and we went down and Dave climbed up the tree to shake it out and dad wanted one of his younger dogs to grab it, well it had ahold of it but has having a time and Dad said turn old Josh loose well then the other dog finally got ahold of it good and he said now pull Josh off and that **** bit right into the seam of my pant leg with a death grip with two dogs pulling on it jerking me around and I'm beating it in the head with a flashlight trying to get it to turn loose on this steep hill slide ... talk about doin a dance .... Oh the memories ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

another story, I shuck one out and it landed right on top of old Pete's (hunting buddy) head ... lol ... scared the crap out of him


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Before I got married 16 years ago we **** hunted just about every night. I had Black and Tan hounds. I had a few buddies that I hunted with. We used to turn out at the open chicken pits around commercial chicken houses. They would dump the dead birds in there and the ***** would come to feed. 
Oh the stories I could tell about those days. It was a blast!!! 

Our best dog, Abbie got killed and I lost interest after that. She climbed a leaning tree after a ****. The tree went out over a big drop. She fell about 20 feet and broke her back. We had to carry her out of the woods. We put her down the next day. Dang sad day.

I had one of her pups that was coming on good when all of my buddies just quit hunting. I eventually sold my dogs and just quit about the time I got married. I miss it every once in a while.

I was training my pup with Abbie one night. Abbie struck and left. I could not hear her barking. We rode over across a big hay field and I could barely hear her. The pup stayed with me. I decided to leave the pup and go get Abbie. She was a looong way off. When I got to her she had treed in a huge poplar tree. The first limbs was at least 30 feet up. The **** was laying on the first limb with his arms wrapped around looking down at us. 
I figured I needed to shoot it down for Abbie. I popped him in his front paw with a CB long. I racked up another round in the chamber and looked back up to see that **** had stood up and jumped at my light. I dove out of the way and Abbie grabbed that **** by the rear end and started shaking. The **** grabbed the dog and attached himself to her head. She started squalling and finally got away from that ****. She ran back toward me and made a circle and headed back in. She could not get a good grip on that **** and he tore her up. She got away from him the 2nd time and she again made a circle around me but this time she was bleeding badly. I tried to grab her but she dove back in. The dog was bleeding and the **** was limping. He got the best of her again. She got loose and came arond me for the 3rd time. This time I could not see her eyes. I thought that **** had blinded her. This time she stopped at my feet and just looked at that ****. My buddy said shot it and let her finish it. I inspected her wounds and she had a hole on top of her head about the size of a nickle. I put the leash on her and headed for the truck. I let that **** go. He put up a dang good fight. If my other dogs would have been with Abbie the outcome would have been much different. I had a Black Mouth Curr named Blaze. He would grab a **** and you could hear the bones crunch when he bit down. It never lasted long when he got a good bite. 

Good times!!

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Dad had two that it was over in less than a minute ... straight for the neck and like Darren said you could hear bones cracking ... old Eagle could catch them by the neck even before they hit the ground ... Nothing like a good Walker


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We used to catch ***** in traps and turn them out and let the pups track them. We would give them a head start and then get the dogs out of the box. One time we turned a big boar out near a pond with a big barn beside it. We aimed the trap toward the woods and opened the door. The **** came out and looked around and headed straight toward that barn. It climbed up in the rafters on the first floor of that barn. 

We let our pups out and they messed around a while and then proceeded to tree the **** in the barn. Most of the time we just let the **** go but the owner wanted the **** out of his barn. So I tried poking it with a stick, hitting it with a leash but nothing would get that **** out of the rafters. There was a big metal gate that lead to the outside of the barn. The **** was just inside of the barn past that gate. 

I told my buddy to go let Blaze out. Blaze heds straight to the cage and then like a flash he follows the scent to the barn. If I had not seen this I would not believe it. He finds this **** and stands there for a few seconds. He looks back and runs out of the barn ducking under that gate. He runs about 10 yards back and turns around. He gets a running start and uses the gate as a launch pad. He jumps off the gate flies through the air and grabs that **** off of the rafter. He gets a good grip and is shaking that **** before he hits the ground. When the hits the ground he loses his grip on that **** and the **** ends up on top of his head biting his ears and nose. Blaze don't have enough room in this small section of the barn to fight this ****. I beat the **** off his head with the leash. The blood is flowing off my dog and I get worried about him. I leash him and take him to the barn to wash off the blood and make sure he is not hurt up too back. He gets some water and I get him washed up. This **** is sitting on his haunches in the barn waiting for round # 2. 

I decide to just let him go before I get my dog hurt. The pups don't want anything to do with this ****. I grab the rifle and leash Blaze to the truck bumper. I walk back over the the barn to either run this **** our or shoot it and drag it out. About half way to the barn I see a brown blur run past me. Blaze had chewed thru his leash and headed to the back of the barn. Round 2 started. Blaze had the back end of the **** in his mouth and the **** was chewing on his mouth nose. By the time I got there Blaze was again a bloody mess and the **** was hanging on. I get them apart and leash blaze with a piece of bailing twine. The **** limps off and Blaze in at the end of make shift leash wanting round 3. 

The next day Blaze stayed in his dog house all day. I imagine he was sore. I bet that **** was sore to if he did not die from internal injuries. If he could have caught that **** out in the open it would have ended quick. Blaze did not have enough room to circle the **** and grab it from the back. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the worst any of dads dogs got was a split ear ... seen old Josh back thru a woven wire fence uphill with a **** and two dogs on the other end of it ... josh and the **** got thru then the other two had to turn loose and it was over then ... Dad could have had several Grand Night Champions if he wanted too ... just wasn't into the trophy stuff


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I never did the competitions. We just like to run the dogs and watch the fight. The only time any of our dogs got hurt was when they were fighting a big **** by themselves. If there are two dogs one gets the ***** attention while the other grabs them from behind. It is all over at that point. 

My buddy did have a female Walker that got a stick in her gut. I guess she was running a track and stepped on a stick that popped up and stuck in her belly. After surgery she was good as new. 

We treed 2 young ***** in the same tree one night. We were hunting with 2 pups. It was the first ***** that they ever treed by themselves. I had my pup and my buddy had his Walker female. I shot one of the ***** down and his dog sailed in on it while my just watched. lol. That Walker was red from the head to the shoulders. The **** bite thru her ear and the blood flowed. My dog finally jumped in and they stretched it out. In all the commotion we did not notice the 2nd **** walked down the tree and jumped on the two dogs while they were finishing the first ****. That **** jumped on that Walker and she could not get it off. My dog grabbed it but quickly let go. The **** climbed the tree about 6 foot off the ground and sat there panting. I told my buddy to go let Blaze out of the truck. He came flying and jumped and grabbed that **** off the tree in one leap. That **** was dead before Blaze hit the ground. The bones crunched from teh violent shaking.

Blaze hated a ****. When he was a puppy we turned a **** out in the yard and let it run. I had Blaze tied to a tree just so he could see the ****. Well the **** didn't head to the woods like he was supposed to. He ran right up to Blaze and Blaze tried to smell him. Bad decision on his part. That **** tore him up before I could get him off. The hatred developed at a early age with that dog.

Darin


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow at the response.. I didn't really figure on hearing anything when I posted it. We hunt prudy often, not as much during hot weather. Got 6 Blue dogs and a Mountain Cur.. 2 of the Blue dogs are young and so is the cur.. The whole family joins in most the time, we go to a few comp hunts and Dylan likes to show his pup and likes to go out on cast..He goes to the youth hunts but isn't to serious, just goes to have fun like, that's the way it should be.. We hunt around here close but do go south around Aberdeen & Derby, we're in a hunting club down there and run deer dogs...The club is very close to Dewitt's gun range.. Finger_Mullet I'm right here at Tucker Town River if ya ever want to go huntin and Jeff we can hit them off down around Susan's camper, I know that place is infested ! LOL... If anyone is close and wants to go when it cools off, come on !


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Useda did...hence the name


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

Weather is starting to get right.. I've been messing with a pup over the summer and sold him today..I hope the young man enjoys him


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

LeadChuncker said:


> Weather is starting to get right.. I've been messing with a pup over the summer and sold him today..I hope the young man enjoys him


Where you located?


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm down around tucker town river on hwy 49 ... Richfield area


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Bill I think me and the boys may want to go with you sometime. Tyler is pretty interested in it


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

We can do it..Let the rain subside and we will load up and make a short run to the deer club one weekend


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Does seeing them in your yard while using an air gun for squirrels count. I took him out with a shot between the eyes and then one through the heart before I got him out of the tree with my .22 caliber airgun.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> not long after dad had a heart attack I was with him and another fellow that could climb any tree around, they treed one down over a hill and we went down and Dave climbed up the tree to shake it out and dad wanted one of his younger dogs to grab it, well it had ahold of it but has having a time and Dad said turn old Josh loose well then the other dog finally got ahold of it good and he said now pull Josh off and that **** bit right into the seam of my pant leg with a death grip with two dogs pulling on it jerking me around and I'm beating it in the head with a flashlight trying to get it to turn loose on this steep hill slide ... talk about doin a dance .... Oh the memories ...


Coulda ended a lot worse if you get what I'm saying! 
A couple of my friends do, I think I might go with them sometime now that I've read this


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I went for my first time last night and loved it. Nothin like runnin dogs for deer. This was up and down the mountain, we treed one in a big oak but there was to many leaves. There was a turkey in the tree to!


----------

